# Radial Big Shot ABY mod



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have been using the Radial Big Shot to A/B/Y two amps/two guitars/amp and modeller for a while now. Love the pedal and don't really want o sell it, but it bugs me that there are no LEDs on it. It can be difficult, especially on stage to know what arrangement is running (okay, I am old and getting forgetful so let's get the feeble-minded jokes out of the way right off the bat).kqoct

Anyway, I am pretty handy with a soldering iron and am considering just wiring in some LED's on my own, with either a 9V battery or DC plug to power them.

Has anyone here attempted this? Or can point me to a DIY or wiring schematic for it?

Thanks!

BD


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

This may be pretty easy to do. What kind of switches does it use?


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, isn't this a passive pedal? You'd need power for LEDs no?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

elliottmoose said:


> Also, isn't this a passive pedal? You'd need power for LEDs no?





Big_Daddy said:


> ....... I am pretty handy with a soldering iron and am considering just wiring in some LED's on my own, *with either a 9V battery or DC plug to power them.*


Big_Daddy is ahead of you on this one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Doy! Had me another brainfart while reading I suppose. In that case, definitely doable -- I'm completely incompetent when it comes to making/reading a schematic. Help will be along shortly I'm sure!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This old thread might be helpful for starters. 

Note the switch (as mentioned by *Cups*) and the value of the dropping resistor.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?56579-Foot-switch-with-LED&highlight=LED+schematic










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Big Daddy: 

When you get this done I would really appreciate knowing how you did it. I use the same ABY to run two Tweed Deluxes and I have the same issue.

Swervin


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I moved up to this model, still Radial top quality, much better for my needs and has what you want, albeit it comes at a cost. http://www.tonebone.com/bones-twincity.htm


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey gang, thanks for all the input. I am still debating whether to do this or just buy a Morley switcher for $55. Found a thread on TGP about this and it is doable but a very tight squeeze apparently.

Don


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Found a thread on TGP about this and it is doable but a very tight squeeze apparently. Don


I wondered about how much extra real estate you would have available inside the enclosure.

Cheers

Dave


----------

